# 24-D and Bromegrass



## medmpmpn (May 3, 2021)

How long should I wait to spray my new smooth brome field with 24-D to control weeds? Seeded the field 4 weeks ago.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Wait until the plant has tillered with at least 3 tillers and 4 is better. And I wouldn't use over 2 pints per acre of 2-4D and about 1/2 the normal surfactant....or about 1 pint per 100 gallons of liquid for surfactant.

Regards, Mike


----------



## ttazzman (Sep 29, 2019)

Vol said:


> Wait until the plant has tillered with at least 3 tillers and 4 is better. And I wouldn't use over 2 pints per acre of 2-4D and about 1/2 the normal surfactant....or about 1 pint per 100 gallons of liquid.
> 
> Regards, Mike


at 100-200gal per acre ....that kinda makes my sprayer undersized ........am i reading your recommendations right? (got a mature brome field)


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

ttazzman said:


> at 100-200gal per acre ....that kinda makes my sprayer undersized ........am i reading your recommendations right? (got a mature brome field)


Sorry if I confused you with my comments.

I typically mix 1 quart of surfactant per 100 gallons of tank mix. Or 2 quarts for 200 gallons of tank mix.

Surfactant is based on tank mix volume and not per acre.

Regards, Mike


----------

